# Please "Like" My Online Store



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

*Please "Like" My Online Store:
(upper right hand corner)
www.jefferysjunction.ecrater.com 
.*


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll like yours if you like mine. www.dixieflowersoap.com


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you in advance!
.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Done. Why?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Done


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Liked it!


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is my little store. www.facebook.com/gkcrochetcuties Take a look. I take custom orders. I will be at Baker Creek Spring Festival with many of my items. Stop by if you are there.


----------

